# Oblivion



## Armaetus (Mar 24, 2007)

Oblivion anyone? Who plays it?

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php

Insert Oblivion discussion here.


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 24, 2007)

Who doesn't? x3 I can never get very far in the actual game; so much do I love the character creation aspect.  Anyone get the expansions? If so, are either good?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 24, 2007)

CoyoteLoco said:
			
		

> Who doesn't? x3 I can never get very far in the actual game; so much do I love the character creation aspect.  Anyone get the expansions? If so, are either good?



Only Knights of the Nine is out. Shivering Isles is out on the 26th. Knights of the Nine was pretty hobunky in my mind.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 24, 2007)

It great but Morrowind is better than it.
Sure it looks good but the Quick Travel, Random Gen. Terrain and culling of Skills brought it down. I'd love to see a recreation of Morrowind using the Oblivion engine but like... yeah. Never going to happen.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 25, 2007)

You are wrong on many levels, third party teams are working on the other provinces as well another team working on Vvardenfell.

http://www.silgrad.com/wbb2/index.php


----------



## Jelly (Mar 25, 2007)

mrchris said:
			
		

> You are wrong on many levels, third party teams are working on the other provinces as well another team working on Vvardenfell.
> 
> http://www.silgrad.com/wbb2/index.php



20 bucks says that mod never comes out. 

However, I think croc-d00d meant mostly the dynamics of that game...not so much the locales.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Would very much enjoy playing Morrowind with the graphic engine of Oblivion. I dont have a copy of Oblivion myself yet, but I plan on getting a 360 next month and you can bet thats going to be one of the games I'm going to grab. Does anyone know if the main expansions (Knights of the 9, etc.) are released as seperate games for the 360 are upgrades or simply the original with added content? I want to know if I should bother getting Oblivion if the new expansion for the 360 will have that + the expansion or if I would still need the original game.


----------



## Merilon (Mar 25, 2007)

I play oblivion on the PC, using Obscuros Oblivion Overhaul mod:

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=3063


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> mrchris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Oblivion is like Morrowind _Lite_
Fancy new packaging but less content. I still like Oblivion but they dumbed it down.
Why the hell would Bandits have full Glass? Why can this little creature thing that nearly killed me when I was level 2 can still nearly do it when I'm level 21? Or let's just place stickers all over the map. Morrowind you could add notes but you had to do it yourself instead of everything being pointed out for you.


----------



## ADF (Mar 25, 2007)

I was one of the people who actually hanged around that forum from announcement to release; I have allot of memories of excitement and disappointment, even a few of verbal brawls with the developers  I still remember when all we had to go on was a few screenshots, there were so many arguments going on regarding what people wanted/expected the game would be. Kind of weird to look back on it now knowing how gutted the game was, I wonder what would happen if I would go back to the beginning and tell everyone what happened on day one.

You know mrchris you never did get back to me after asking my username.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 25, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I was one of the people who actually hanged around that forum from announcement to release; I have allot of memories of excitement and disappointment, even a few of verbal brawls with the developers  I still remember when all we had to go on was a few screenshots, there were so many arguments going on regarding what people wanted/expected the game would be. Kind of weird to look back on it now knowing how gutted the game was, I wonder what would happen if I would go back to the beginning and tell everyone what happened on day one.
> 
> You know mrchris you never did get back to me after asking my username.



I did play it a few months back, but I don't have the computer for it, but I now realize I was very lucky and talked to one of the guys who made the 360 version at least. At the 360 Zero hour launch event, I don't know if it was 360 head guy from betha, or the head guy from pc betha.


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 25, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Would very much enjoy playing Morrowind with the graphic engine of Oblivion. I dont have a copy of Oblivion myself yet, but I plan on getting a 360 next month and you can bet thats going to be one of the games I'm going to grab. Does anyone know if the main expansions (Knights of the 9, etc.) are released as seperate games for the 360 are upgrades or simply the original with added content? I want to know if I should bother getting Oblivion if the new expansion for the 360 will have that + the expansion or if I would still need the original game.



You have to own the game and then purchase the expansions via XBox Marketplace (at least, I know that's how it will work for Shivering Isles and I think that's how they did it with Knights on the Nine). Shivering Isles is going to cost about $30 to download, but it's going to make the game 25% larger (which statistically isn't worth the cost, but if you think about it, do you kow anyone who has played 100% of Oblivion? It's a really big game!).


----------



## Litre (Mar 25, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I was one of the people who actually hanged around that forum from announcement to release; I have allot of memories of excitement and disappointment, even a few of verbal brawls with the developers  I still remember when all we had to go on was a few screenshots, there were so many arguments going on regarding what people wanted/expected the game would be. Kind of weird to look back on it now knowing how gutted the game was, I wonder what would happen if I would go back to the beginning and tell everyone what happened on day one.
> 
> You know mrchris you never did get back to me after asking my username.



Hahaha, yeah. I Was there too; watching all the topics go from "wow I'm so excited, this'll be great!" to "WHAT HAPPENED BETHESDA" was hilarious.


----------



## ADF (Mar 25, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> Hahaha, yeah. I Was there too; watching all the topics go from "wow I'm so excited, this'll be great!" to "WHAT HAPPENED BETHESDA" was hilarious.


Heh, did you see the beast race campaign to get them back to the way they were in Morrowind? I think me and Daniel Kay were the most vocal about it. Having human models re-textured and then a head/tail slapped on to make beast races hurt allot -.=.-, the worst part however was the rationalizations roleplayers came up with about alternative species when the DEVs just outright said it was a cost cutting measure. They actually took what they just made up and argued it against you whenever you complained about the change.

The funniest threads however was the ones where people demanded that the â€œfeaturesâ€ (bugs) in Morrowind be brought back in Oblivion such as the soul trap glitch XD


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 25, 2007)

CoyoteLoco said:
			
		

> Mega Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any chance of that price going down over time?


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 25, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> CoyoteLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yes, there's always that chance, but I wouldn't expect it any time soon. Both updates are still fairly new. Heck, you'll be hardpressed to find a copy of Oblivion for less than $50 right now, even on eBay! I can't speak for expansions, but Oblivon is worth the price.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 25, 2007)

If you use Martigen's Monster Mod with Francesco's loot, the game kicks ass on so many levels. The high level armor (ebony, daedric, elven and glass) is not as common using Frans loot tables, which you can also customize yourself.

I'm just waiting for an update on Frans so I can use it with the new 1.2 patch.

Mods/stuff worth checking out:

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=660890 - Unofficial Oblivion Patch. Fixes over 700 glitches/bugs/errors in Oblivion. A must have!

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=661230 - TNR faces, gives them a better look. Over 500 hours have been put into all the NPC faces alone!

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=660676 - Martigen's Monster Mod. The first two or three posts explain it all. Can run Frans side by side.

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=660438 - Reneer's Guard Overhaul

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=659294 - Francesco

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=656128 - Thieves' Arsenal. Grease arrows, blackjack, putting out light sources, etc. Requires OBSE

http://timeslip.chorrol.com/obmmm/intro.htm - Oblivion Mod Manager

http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=2771 - Save file manager allows you to switch between multiple characters.

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=652453 - Midas Magic

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=656834 - W3 Sigil Stones. Tired of the same old effects of vanilla sigil stones? Try this.

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=658471 - Vaults of Cyrodil. Adds vaults to all castles so you can rob them blind!

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=649407 - Ruined-Tail's Tale. In-depth companion mod

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=619690 - Player hunters Fame & Infamy. Trackers hunt you as your infamy rises and Morag Tong hunt as your fame rises.

http://www.tessource.net/files/author.php?id=187373 - Just my small addons for Oblivion.

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=658434 - Atmospheric Weather System. Major weather mod

http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=660709 - Storm Lightning Sound. Addon for the above mod.

You can also find me on the official forums under the name argochris and with the same icon I use here.


----------



## Litre (Mar 25, 2007)

They cut a lot of stuff. Armour is the same. Bodies etc. The charm of Morrowind was the ability to mix armour. Which was lost; it is a shame.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2007)

Especially with the amount of magical gloves you could get. One glove rasied my strength or something, on the other hand was normal armour.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 26, 2007)

Just a small trick I figued out for the PC (or maybe also PS, I haven't tested it yet) to copy items:

-Have a bow and many arrows
-Hold down the mouse to draw back an arrow
-keep the mouse down, open the invintory
-Select an item, put it to hold
-release mouse and exit invintory...

-you get 1 of each item for each arrow you had. i love doing it with skulls because they weigh nothing, and you can just fire out hundreds of skulls into houses, lakes, even down stairways.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Mar 29, 2007)

I have played it today, and its actually pretty good, I want to get it, I played it at a lan cafe, and I though it was pretty good, I want to get it.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm playing through the PS3 vesion, and you can not duplicate items using a bow anymore...

Still unsure if any f the new patches for the PC version have fixed it howver, the out-of-the-box version does though.


----------



## BrutusCroc (Mar 30, 2007)

I have the game and have played it, but at the time it came out I was still active in WoW and never got past a decent level.  I may pick it up again though just as an alternative "escape" because I really like the lizard characters


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 30, 2007)

I want to know, has anyone compared the 360 vs the PS3 version of the games and see which is better in length/graphics/etc.?


----------



## ADF (Mar 30, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> I want to know, has anyone compared the 360 vs the PS3 version of the games and see which is better in length/graphics/etc.?


They cut and paste the same game on all platforms (which resulted in bad optimisation), except for a few minor differences it looks the same on all systems. You would have to modify the game for it to look different but that can only be done on the PC version as we know. I did hear though that the PS3 version would only be able to access a limited number of the microtransactions due to hardware limitations, since its memory is 256 for ram and 256 for vram it cannot give up memory from one area to help in another like the 512 shared on 360. Frankly I think microtransactions are rip off crap anyway, never purchased any.

I did hear a rumour though; saw some 360 users complaining about the game looking jaggier after the 1.2 patch, people are speculating they lowered AA to free performance for the new LOD but seeing how 360 AA is supposed to be lossless because of the dedicated memory I don't know how that could be true. Any 360 users here notice a reduction of AA in that patch? I don't really know since I play on PC.


----------



## BrutusCroc (Mar 30, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I did hear a rumour though; saw some 360 users complaining about the game looking jaggier after the 1.2 patch, people are speculating they lowered AA to free performance for the new LOD but seeing how 360 AA is supposed to be lossless because of the dedicated memory I don't know how that could be true. Any 360 users here notice a reduction of AA in that patch? I don't really know since I play on PC.



That would be bizzare as I distinctly recall that being a "feature" for the 360 where AA was practically free because of the way the GPU handles the framebuffer.  Unfortunately on the PC the performance is pretty lackluster on my 7800GT even with details turned down so I just grin and bear with the 1024x768 resolution and "2001 era" look.


----------



## ADF (Mar 31, 2007)

BrutusCroc said:
			
		

> That would be bizzare as I distinctly recall that being a "feature" for the 360 where AA was practically free because of the way the GPU handles the framebuffer.  Unfortunately on the PC the performance is pretty lackluster on my 7800GT even with details turned down so I just grin and bear with the 1024x768 resolution and "2001 era" look.


It goes in hand with the "They can just upgrade" part of my PC rant, it has to be done on a console because of its limited specs but for computers they let it fall on the users pocket.

Oblivions multi threading is a joke resulting in stutter all over the place as cell information is loaded; it doesn't help either that the memory management is designed around the 360s 512mb resulting in many loading phases that could have been combined into one single load, memory tweaking is pretty mandatory on the users part for any decent performance but it is still rather limited. Despite using HDR Oblivion surprisingly uses allot of shader model 2 which you can imagine doesn't help for performance much at all, also since how the 360s memory is managed it can dedicated more than 256mb to video memory which as we know is above most users resulting in even more stutter after playing a while; the textures are low quality but they build up in memory over time...

*sigh*

I use a 7900GT personally; you would be surprised how much of a difference it can make over the 7800GT, believe me I know because I used to have one before the card died and the warranty gave me a 7900GT. I played at 1024x768 as well, but now I'm at 1680x1050 with a bearable amount of stutter. But lets face it, even though Beth DEV MrSmileyFaceDude said Oblivion wasn't a 360 to PC port it is. More than likely even the lower end 8 series cards will do better than our generation due to the unified shaders being like the 360 hardware setup.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 31, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> I want to know, has anyone compared the 360 vs the PS3 version of the games and see which is better in length/graphics/etc.?



There is a video here:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=18049&type=mov&pl=game

The PS3 version has better draw distance and stutters less, but in trade, the environments in the Xbox 360 version have a better contrast.


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

That's always been true, really..


----------

